# Removal of vinyl top chome



## Pogi (Oct 24, 2008)

I am getting ready to restore a 65 GTO Hardtop. I has a vinyl top and I am having trouble figuring out how to remove the trim. Also the side window drip trim I'm sure would get bunged up taking it off unless there is a trick to it. Can anyone give me a few suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I used a small bent pry bar on the vinyl top side to 'pop' the trim off the car. Start on one end and work your way slowly towards the center. If you look from inside the trunk area, you may be able to see the location of the clips.
On the side window trim, if you mean the trim at the bottom of the window at the body(belt line molding) then you can remove those by rolling down the window and removing the three or four screws holding the trim on from the inside edge of the trim. To remove the one from the door, you'll need to remove the door glass and the little wing glass too to get at the screws that holds the molding onto the door. If you mean the molding going around the top of the windows along the roof line (drip rail molding) those come off by carefully prying or twisting from the bottom, they just like press onto the edge of the metal there. The drip rail molding you probably will not get off intact without bending, but not to worry, new sets are available.


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*Removing drip rail molding*

I was reading a muscle car mag yesterday and in the restoration tips section, they mentioned using an old bottle opener.They said to put tade on it so as to not scratch up the molding and take it slow,an inch at a time.I haven't tried this yet but makes sense to me.Just put grip the bottom of the molding and carefully pry it up.


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

I have beenthinking of adding a vinyl top to my ridr....Can you buy the chrome vinyl top trim pieces?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jbranontn said:


> I have beenthinking of adding a vinyl top to my ridr....Can you buy the chrome vinyl top trim pieces?


When I had restored my car it is a factory vinyl top car but someone had taken it off so I had to locate the trim pieces. I had called at least 100 GTO restoration places from the back of a Hemmings magazine before I found a guy who said he had 1 set left. I was like....I'll take it!! Oh-by-the-way, how much is it?? :willy:
They make the repo`s for the `66 and up, but none for the `64s and `65s. If you find a set that are rough, The Parts Place Inc Dot Com can refurbish them for you.


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Who sells the repos for the 66?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call any of the resto parts places, OPG, The Parts Place Inc Dot Com, Year One, The Paddock, e-bay, etc.


----------



## Pogi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

I am sooo excited to get started. What a great group. Thanks for the ideas I will let you know how they work. Kent


----------

